# Knitted Kindle Cover Pattern wanted



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Has anyone knitted a cover for their Kindle?  I would like to try knitting one.

Can someone share a knitting pattern?


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I knitted one yesterday! It's a felted cover, designed for a K2, but I just felted it longer and used 100% wool instead of 85/15 wool/mohair blend and it turned out perfect for my K3. Felting it longer means you can't see the stitches the way you can in hers, but it also makes it more "solid."

Here's the link: http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2010/01/kindle-pocket-free-pattern.html

Be forewarned that the buttonhole tried to felt itself shut, so keep an eye on it each time you check your felting progress and keep it pulled apart. 

The yarn I used was Paton's Classic Wool in Jade Heather...$2.99 at Michael's after my 40% off coupon. I think I only used half a skein.

ETA: Don't be nervous if you haven't done cabling before -- it was super easy. I used a double pointed needle for my "cabling needle".


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, Karicelle
I copied that pattern to a Word Document and will get some help making a few felted Kindle covers.

It seems like an excellent pattern and I'm excited to have a chance to make them.


----------



## rlrho (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know if you're a member of Ravelry, but it's a great knitting site.

Here's a link to the Kindle projects. Some are free and some not. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=kindle&sort=popularity


----------



## PhantomReader (Dec 26, 2010)

I just finished this one sorry it's so big, I tried to make them smaller, but they just wouldn't cooperate

Here's the link to it on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/projects/ack/cabled-kindling


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, I'm not a "real knitter" but have lately discovered the "Knifty Knitter" which is pretty easy and what I need.    Does anyone know if there is a Knifty Knitter e-reader pattern out there?  I would love to make one!

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------

